# Jail not start because of /tmp... No such file or directory



## paraqles (Mar 30, 2012)

Hello,
after upgrading from *9.0-BETA* to *9.0-RELEASE* through
`# freebsd-update -r 9.0-RELEASE upgrade`

Starting a jail results in

```
Configuring jails:.
Starting jails: cannot start jail "master": 
tail: /tmp/jail.cOl0fIN6/jail.61442: No such file or directory
.
```

The configuration for the jails is similar for all as example this:

```
jail_list="$jail_list master"
jail_master_name="master"
jail_master_hostname="master"
jail_master_devfs_enable="YES"
jail_master_rootdir="/jails/master"
jail_master_mount_enable="YES"
jail_master_fstab="/etc/jails/fstabs/master.fstab"
jail_master_vnet_enable="YES"
```

I have tested this with a new jail after the upgrade and before the upgrade.

I haven't a clue what is the problem. I appreciate some help.

Greetings,
paraqles


----------



## SirDice (Mar 30, 2012)

paraqles said:
			
		

> The configuration for the jails is similar for all as example this:
> 
> ```
> jail_list="$jail_list master"
> ...


The dollar sign in the jail_list shouldn't be there.


```
jail_list="master"
```


----------



## paraqles (Mar 30, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> The dollar sign in the jail_list shouldn't be there.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



I have tested the advice, this is not the problem.
The jail_list="$jail_list master" stands for an extension of the jail_list from previous definitions.

At the end this renders to jail_list="... ... ... master". So defining new jails only needs a new file in /etc/jails/<jail_name>.conf

The corresponding part in /etc/rc.conf is:


```
jail_enable="YES"
jail_v2_enable="YES"
jail_list=""

for file in /etc/jails/*; do
  if [ $file != "/etc/jails/fstabs" ]; then
    . $file
  fi
done
```

Greetings, paraqles


----------



## SirDice (Mar 30, 2012)

Don't put code in /etc/rc.conf. It gets sourced multiple times during the boot phase.


----------



## paraqles (Mar 30, 2012)

Ok, ok, but this doesn't solve the problem.
Could this in some case be a privilege problem? The corresponding directory isn't created at all.

Greetings, paraqles


----------



## fbsd1 (Apr 7, 2012)

There is a big differance between 9.0-BETA and 9.0-RELEASE. Your jails built under 9.0-BETA have 9.0-BETA as the*ir* basejail. freebsd-update only upgrades the host not what is in the jail configuration. Host and jail have to be at the same release level, that is the rule. Rebuild your jail config from scratch under 9.0-release. Or use qjail which has an option to update basejail with a copy of the host*'*s running system files which is the fast way to keep your host and jails in sync at the same release level.


----------



## paraqles (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks for the advice.

But *I* tracked it down to a missing option VIMAGE in the kernel config and existing 
	
	



```
jail_v2_enable="YES"
```
 in /etc/rc.conf


Kind regards,
paraqles


----------

